# Star Trek: Strange New Worlds: Neue Serie mit bekannter Besetzung



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Strange New Worlds: Neue Serie mit bekannter Besetzung*

						Zusätzlich zu den bereits laufenden Star-Trek-Serien gibt es bald noch einen Neuzugang: CBS hat mit Star Trek: Strange New Worlds einen neuen Ableger angekündigt, der kurz vor der allerersten Serie spielen soll. Mit dabei sind Mr. Spock, Captain Pike und Nummer 1, deren Besetzung bereits aus Star Trek: Discovery bekannt ist.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Strange New Worlds: Neue Serie mit bekannter Besetzung*


----------



## xxRathalos (16. Mai 2020)

Weiß nicht wirklich was ich dazu schreiben soll, werde es mir eh nicht anschauen. Wenn ich hier alleine den Bezug zu Discovery lese kommt die Serie bei  mir automatisch in die "Schau es dir nicht an, du wirst davon nur  enttäuscht" Schublade.

Habe vor 2 Wochen die 2. Staffel von The Orville gesehen und die war meiner Meinung nach richtig richtig gut, hat im Vergleich zur ersten Staffel eine gute Schippe drauf gelegt.

mfg Ratha


----------



## -RedMoon- (16. Mai 2020)

The Orville ist natürlich das beste "Star Trek" was wir in den letzten 10-15 Jahren bekommen haben. Aber Pike und seine Enterprise waren mitunter das beste im Discovery Universum. Sie haben Discovery vor dem Niedergang gerettet und insgeheim hatte ich mit einer neuen Seriencrew mitsamt neuer Serie schon gerechnet. Nun, von Picard (der Serie) will ich mal kein Wort verlieren


----------



## sfc (16. Mai 2020)

Noch mehr Unterschichten-Trek der Herren Kurtzman und Goldsman, das als Prequel verkauft wird, nur um sich an überhaupt gar nichts zu halten. 

STD war schon der wirklich allerletzte Rotz, als hätten das ein paar Irre unter Einfluss von Alkohol und Drogen auf der Latrine zusammengeschrieben. 

Ist mir unbegreiflich, wie man im Jahr 2020 noch so einen Müll bringen kann. The Expanse, The Orville, Mandalorian, Altered Carbon, Upload ... andere aktuelle Science-Fiction ist so viel besser als der Kurtzman-Müll - ohne ein Franchise zu vernichten. 

Picard und die Short Treks sind auch nicht besser gewesen. Und doch immer wieder Kurtzman. Widerlich. 

https://youtu.be/rnlxugk3Qb0


----------



## Gamer1970 (16. Mai 2020)

Und noch mehr Bullshit aus dem Hause Kurtzman. Alles beliebig austauschbar. Nein danke.


----------



## redeye5 (16. Mai 2020)

Das Star Trek von heute heißt in der Tat The Orville.
Picard hab ich mir noch ganz gern angeschaut, aber ehrlich gesagt auch nur weil ich es schön fand, die alten Charaktere wieder zu sehen. Immerhin wurde dort im Vorfeld schon angekündigt, dass es keine typische Star Trek Serie wird.
Durch Odyssey habe ich mich echt nur durchgequält. Dort habe ich auch nicht das Bedürfnis irgendeinen der Charaktere in dieser Aufmachung noch mal wieder zu sehen.


----------



## iago (16. Mai 2020)

Ich persönlich freue mich auf Pike und Co. hab die Folgen mit ihnen sehr gerne gesehen.


----------



## Zero-11 (16. Mai 2020)

nice, noch ein Discovery spin-off nach Sektion 31

hoffentlich bekommt Picard kein spin-off


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. Mai 2020)

sfc schrieb:


> https://youtu.be/rnlxugk3Qb0



Übel, die verhunzen aber auch echt alles. Die 11. Doctor Who-Staffel ist auch so ein fail...


----------



## muadib (17. Mai 2020)

Man sollte eine Regel einführen, bei der nach 20-30 Jahren ein Unternehmen alle exklusiven Rechte an einer Marke, wie z.B. Star Trek, verliert und jeder, Star Trek Filme und Serien, produzieren und vertreiben darf.

Ich erachte so ziemlich alle inoffiziellen Star Trek Produktionen der letzten Jahre wertvoller, als alle offiziellen Erscheinungen. Selbst Youtube Produktionen, in denen Jugendliche in ihrer Garage einen Film drehen, versprühen mehr Star Trek Flair, als alle offiziellen Produktionen der letzten 15 Jahre. Leider haben die Rechteinhaber, vor allem den professionellen Fan-Produktionen, viele Steine in den Weg gelegt.


----------



## Krautmausch (3. Juni 2020)

Ich wünschte, ich könnte mich darauf freuen, aber solange dieselben Köpfe dahinter stecken wie hinter Discovery und Picard, fehlt mir der Glaube, dass es dieses Mal etwas anderes wird als bisher.


----------

